# Eure Leseempfehlung von Online-Artikeln



## Wowneuling (30. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen,

Anlass für dieses Thema ist ein aktueller Artikel auf der Zeit-Online Seite der Wochenzeitung DIE Zeit. Zum Artikel.

Nun war dieser Artikel zwar der Anstoß für diese Themenerstellung, aber trotzdem nicht das Einzige um das es hier gehen soll. Ich hoffe, dass es weitere Artikel in den Weiten des WWW gibt, welche eurer Meinung nach unbedingt gelesen werden müssen. Hier sind ausnahmsweise keine Artikel über das neueste T-Set gewünscht oder sonstigen Spielen. 

Ich hoffe hier ein kleines Sammelsurium von Wissensartikel oder anderen interessanten Artikeln zu erhalten. Dabei ist das Themengebiet relativ egal. Es sollte nur ein "richtiger" Artikel sein und kein drei Zeiler á la BILD-Meldung.

Mir ist bewusst, dass dieses Thema ein anderes ist, als es sonst hier gängig ist. Es gar ein Stück weit Niveau einfordert. Aber ich hoffe trotzdem das es hier einige gibt die etwas sinnvolles dazu beitragen können. Diejenigen die dies nicht können, danke ich für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit und bitte das Thema ebenso leise zu verlassen wie sie es betreten haben.


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Kenne ein parr Artikel aber das Proplem is die Sprach kenntnis :/ eurer seits aus ^^ und hab keine lust  n elen langen artikel zu ubersetzen_


----------



## painschkes (30. Oktober 2009)

_Wenn du nichtmal richtig deutsch schreiben kannst dann wird das mit dem Übersetzen sowieso schwer.._


----------



## shadow24 (30. Oktober 2009)

find ich grundsätzlich gut die Idee,aber muss mal erst nachschauen ob heute noch ein Artikel erscheint der es würdig wäre erwähnt zu werden.aber wenn beteilige ich mich gerne daran...
hab deinen gepostetetn Artikel gelesen und fand ihn sehr interessant.das war also der Grund warum du den alten "Unterschied Tier/Mensch" Thread wieder ins Leben zurückgerufen hast mit dem überaus passenden Zitat


----------



## Wowneuling (30. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kenne ein parr Artikel aber das Proplem is die Sprach kenntnis :/ eurer seits aus ^^ und hab keine lust  n elen langen artikel zu ubersetzen_



Wenn es sich um einen Aritkel in asiatischer Sprache handelt, kannst du ihn gerne trotzdem posten. Vielleicht kann noch jemand anderes die Sprache und versteht den Artikel. 



painschkes schrieb:


> _Wenn du nichtmal richtig deutsch schreiben kannst dann wird das mit dem Übersetzen sowieso schwer.._


Rechtschreibflames mit Rechtschreib- *und* Grammatikfehlern ist mit das Peinlichste, was ich mir als Forenuser vorstellen kann.



shadow24 schrieb:


> find ich grundsätzlich gut die Idee,aber muss mal erst nachschauen ob heute noch ein Artikel erscheint der es würdig wäre erwähnt zu werden.aber wenn beteilige ich mich gerne daran...
> hab deinen gepostetetn Artikel gelesen und fand ihn sehr interessant.das war also der Grund warum du den alten "Unterschied Tier/Mensch" Thread wieder ins Leben zurückgerufen hast mit dem überaus passenden Zitat


Poste deinen Beitrag. Einen "würdigen" oder "unwürdigen" Beitrag gibt es nicht. Solange die URL nicht auf die BILD Seite verlinkt ist oder einer Gamingseite, kannst du nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## Wowneuling (2. November 2009)

Auch wenn ich Gefahr laufe mich in einem Monolog zu verlieren, werde ich ungeachten dessen regelmässig meine Leseempfehlungen posten. Die Hoffnung das sich, lieber früher als später, andere an diesem Thema beteiligen stirbt zu letzt. Ferner hoffe ich, dass sich wenigstens ein paar User die geposteten Artikel durchlesen.

 Ein Artikel auf Zeit.de. Der Online-Ausgabe der Wochenzeitung 'DIE ZEIT'. "Afrikas Parasiten" - über Afrikas gierige Herrscher.


----------



## shadow24 (2. November 2009)

jo halt noch Ausschau nach Artikeln die ich interessant finde und deswegen "erwähnenswert"(obwohl dir der Begriff ja Sorgen bereitet).lese jeden Morgen die Tageszeitung,aber hab momentan nur die üblichen ausgekauten Artikel wie Schweinegrippe,Koalitionsprogramm und Unruhen in Afghanistan und ähnliche Länder...
was mich bei deinem Artikel wütend macht,ist nicht die Tatsache das der Monarch dort 11 Mio für sich abzweigt und in Saus und Braus lebt,während das Volk Hunger leidet,sondern viel mehr die Tatsache das wir(die EU) 300(!!!) Mio Entwicklungshilfe pro Jahr da rein pumpen udn nix aber auch gar nix weiter passiert.das sind immerhin eine Mrd Euro in 3 Jahren...
aber wahrscheinlich versickert der grösste Teil des Geldes, wie üblich bei Entwicklungsgeldern,in die Taschen von korrupten Staatsdienern und unfähigen organisationen die wahrscheinlich viel mehr davon hätten aktive Hilfe anstatt Unsummen an Geld zu bekommen,die für alles mögliche verheizt werden nur nicht da wo es wirklich gebraucht wird,nämlich bei der armen Bevölkerung
naja,Europa hat seine Pflicht und Schuldigkeit getan und das Geld überwiesen.der Rest ist doch egal...


----------



## Wowneuling (2. November 2009)

Da hast du wohl teilweise Recht, shadow24. Nur muss man natürlich auch überlegen, ob eine Einstellung der Fördermittel die Herrscher zum Einlenken bewegt. Ich denke es würde nur noch extremer werden. Wenn sich anbahnt weniger Geld zu erhalten, wird einfach mehr gehortet. Die notleidende Bevölkerung würde sicherlich keinerlei Hilfsleistungen aus dem eigenen Land erfahren. Ohne diese Fördergelder, die zugegeben leider auch teilweise nicht hilfebedürftigen Personen zuteil werden, würden viele afrikanische Länder sicherlich im Chaos und Krieg unter gehen. Die Neureichen Staatsoberhäuter werden sich rechtzeitig in eins ihrer zahllosen Domizile im Ausland absetzen. Unterm Strich bliebe also wieder nur die erhöhte Last auf die ohnehin notleidende Bevölkerung. Und wie man sieht, sind wir als Europäer nicht schuldlos an dieser Korruption und dem Lobbyismus.
Mich schockt bei diesem Artikel am Meisten die kollektive Ignoranz gegenüber seinen Mitmenschen. Habgier und der Wunsch nach einem sorglosen Leben in Saus und Braus ist das eine; das steckt in fast jedem Menschen und wäre zu rechtfertigen. Sich als Staatsoberhaupt nichtmal ansatzweise für seine Bevölkerung zu interessieren und keinen Krümmel seines Luxus abzugeben das andere. Zumal es offenkundig nicht nur *ein *Staatsoberhaupt gibt, welches durch solche Geldgier getrieben wird. Das zieht sich in einem halben Dutzend Ländern bis runter zu den niedersten Staatsdienern.

Auch verdeutlich es erneut, in welcher güldenen Blase wir in Deutschland leben. Korruption gibt es hier auch. Das steht außer Frage. Nur nicht so extrem auf Kosten der Ärmsten des Landes.


----------



## shadow24 (2. November 2009)

bloss so kann es doch auch nicht weitergehen.unsere Wirtschaftssysteme gehen den Bach runter durch die globale Finanzkrise,aber es wird immer mehr Geld in arme Länder gepumpt,ohne das sich dort was ändert.Millionen und Milliarden Euro wandern in Entwicklungsländer und das über Jahre und Jahrzehnte und die Länder sind noch genauso arm,oder sogar noch ärmer als wie zum Anfang...
klar sind wir Europäer mit Schuld an den Verhältnissen in z.B. Afrika,aber wenn sich über so lange Zeiträume nix ändert,ist es dann noch legitim das wir so viel Geld da rein stecken?müssen wir uns da nicht umorientieren und Fachkräfte und Forscher und sonstiges Personal da hin schicken als immer wieder Unsummen in diffuse Kanäle zu pumpen...
also nicht das ich jetzt falsch verstanden werde:ich will schon das den Armen in diesen Ländern geholfen wird,aber nicht so wie es momentan praktiziert wird.denn di eeinzigen die dann von unseren Geldern profitieren sind die Mächtigen des jeweiligen Landes...


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

Aber den hahn abdrehn geht auch nicht weil wenn du das machst zieht der gewaltherrscher einfach die kohle ausm volk, dem ist doch scheißegal wieviele verrecken.


----------



## shadow24 (2. November 2009)

klar hast du auch damit recht Lordi,aber wie soll es weitergehen?zahlen unsere europäischen Länder weiter und weiter und weiter?wie läuft das denn da unten ab?irgendwann wird es auch den Bürgern des afrikanischen Landes zu viel mit dem Tyrannen und was passiert dann in 99% der Fälle?sie setzen den Herrscher ab,oftmals in jahrelangen Kriegen und setzen den nächsten Warlord auf den Thron.und alles beginnt wieder von vorn...womit werden denn die Waffen da unten bezahlt?von unserem Geld.es ist doch so...
wenn man stattdessen wie gesagt Fachkräfte bezahlt und Saatgut und andere Produktionsgüter liefert kann man doch viel eher dem eigentlichen Volk helfen als immer mehr Geld runter zu pumpen.ist jedenfalls meine Meinung.vlt seh ich das ja etwas blauäugig aber diese Gelder die in die Entwicklungsländer fliessen verfehlen doch fast immer ihr Ziel...


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

Um mal einen lesenswerten Beitrag von mir beizusteuern (der witziger weise irgendwie an das von Shadow angesprochene Thema Regimewechsel anknüpft) 



Die Roten Khmer
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,15...58359-2,00.html

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rote_Khmer


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

so und jetzt wieder an Shadow

also man müsste nun eine Zeitlang (wir reden hier von Jahren) beides nach unten schicken. Dann erst könnte man den Geldhahn langsam zudrehn aber gleichzeitig müsste man überwachen das die lage dort unten stabil bleibt.

das ist alles viel zu komplex um das mal eben so auszuarbeiten


----------



## shadow24 (2. November 2009)

ja,aber das hat doch mehr Aussichten auf Erfolg wenn die EU einen Berater-und Arbeitsstab in die Entwicklungsländer schickt,die vor Ort arbeiten,anstatt Geldhahn aufzudrehen,fliessen lassen,udn wieder zudrehen.wohin das Geld fliesst interessiert ja anscheinend niemenad und ob die Probleme behoben werden.hauptsache es fliesst Geld und das Gewissen wurde beruhigt...
dann schickt man eben mal 200 Mio statt 300 Mio und sendet statt dessen junge Leute da runter die was erreichen und aufbauen wollen.und die kriegen mit den 100 Mio ihre Gehälter bezahlt.die müssen ja nicht für immer da bleiben.man entsendet sie für 2-3 Jahre.europaweit gibt es bestimmt genug Menschen die sich dazu bereit erklären würden anstatt hier auf der Strasse zu sitzen weil sie arbeitslos sind.allein die Leute die Landwirtschaft studieren.wieviele von denen erben keine Hof und stehen nach dem Studium vor dem Nichts.so hätten viele eine Aufgabe und würden wertvolle Erfahrungen machen.es wär halt mal ein anderer Weg.warum nicht so?

ja,genau wie im Beitrag von dir zu den Roten Khmer zu lesen ist:


> Ihr Gehalt bekommt Silke Studzinsky vom Deutschen Entwicklungsdienst (DED), der ihre Stelle im Rahmen des Zivilen Friedensdienstes geschaffen hat.


so stell ich mir das vor.eine Behörde der EU die Fachkräfte und Arbeiter in Entwicklungsländer entsendet und diese von den Entwicklungsgeldern bezahlt...


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

klar die gehn freiwillig da runter, es ist ja so lustig von n paar radikalen aufständischen verschleppt und umgebracht zu werden :/

mich würden da keine 10 Pferde hinbringen


----------



## shadow24 (2. November 2009)

von dir hab ich auch nichts anderes erwartet Lordi
mal im Ernst,im bericht steht nix von unruhen und fremdenfeindlichen Auftreten oder ähnlichem in dem land.es geht da "nur" um einen geldgeilen Monarchen,der sein Volk hungern lässt....
und warum sollte er auch was gegen die Ausländer haben,die ihm sein Luxus finanzieren?solange seine jährlichen 11 Mios geliefert werden und die korrupten Staatsmänner weiter geschmiert werden kann doch da jeder aus den Geldgeberländern in sein Land wer will und wird sogar noch von seinem Millitär geschützt.und als erfreulichen Nebeneffekt kriegt das Volk auch noch mehr zu essen durch die ausländischne Experten.der Monarch wird noch richtig beliebt beim Volk...
aber ich will hier nicht den blauäugigen Idealisten raushängen lassen,sondern einfach versuchen eine Möglichkeit aufzuzeigen,die mir vorschwebt,wo nicht so viel Geld verpulvert wird,ohne das es dort ankommt wo es am dringendsten benötigt wird...beim Volk....


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das in  einem ausgehungerten Volk das randvoll mit hass ist sich keine Rebellengruppen bilden die dann diese Freiwilligen als Geiseln nehmen.

Du kannst mir viel erzählen aber das muss dir doch klar sein


----------



## Bloodletting (3. November 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Zum Artikel.



Der Artikel hat mich ein wenig geflasht. Erstmal Chips essen gehen. ;D


----------



## Wowneuling (11. November 2009)

Aus aktuellem Anlass ein sehr schöner Kommentar zum Tod von Robert Enke. Tod eines großen Fußballers. Kommentar von Alexander Schwabe auf Zeit.de


----------



## LordofDemons (11. November 2009)

ich finde ein sehr schöner beitrag nur der letzte satz aber komm darauf geschissen der text is einfach klasse


----------



## Davatar (11. November 2009)

> Deshalb schockiert sein Tod selbst solche, die sich nicht für Fußball interessieren.


Naja, ohne jetzt was kritisieren zu wollen, aber ich hab heut Morgen das allererste Mal von dem Mann gelesen und somit geht mir das nicht wirklich nahe. Ich kann gut verstehn, dass das für jemanden ne schlimme Nachricht ist, für den er ein sportliches Idol war oder für den er in seiner Lieblingsmannschaft gespielt hat oder sowas, aber für mich selbst ist das "einfach" ein Mann, den ich nicht kannte, der Suizid begangen hat. Ob er nun Spitzensportler, Musiker, Schauspieler oder einfacher Bürger ist spielt grundsätzlich nicht wirklich ne Rolle, wenn man die Person nicht kennt. Aber wie LoD bereits geschrieben hat: der Artikel ist gut.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. November 2009)

Eine sehr schöner satirischer Text zum Thema "Indizierung in der Musikbranche"

"Verstehen Sie Haas?"
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/...,660751,00.html


----------



## shadow24 (12. November 2009)

hahaha,geile Diskussionsrunde...allein die Vorstellung das die vier irgendwo mal in einem Raum zusammensitzen würden/müssten...

Silbereisen mit "die Wurst"....astrein,ich lach mich weg.der hat bestimmt ein Song auf seiner CD der tatsächlich so heisst...


----------



## Wowneuling (17. November 2009)

Die Kommerzialisierung der Spiele - Industrie. Oder: Warum wir dem Ruf als Killerspieler gerecht werden. - Ein Artikel auf Heise.de

Ist zwar ein Artikel zum Thema gaming, allerdings steckt in diesem mehr als nur eine Spielerezension.


----------



## shadow24 (17. November 2009)

ich kann dazu nur schreiben, dass ich die Call of Duty-Reihe bisher immer gut fand.leider kann ich die neuesten Spiele nicht mehr spielen weil mein laptop nicht mal ansatzweise die Anforderungen erfüllt...
was das Spiel allerdings wieder mit Amokläufern zu tun hat bleibt mir ein Rätsel.und ich spiele solche Spiele zum Zeitvertreib.da brauch ich auch kein tiefgehendes Gameplay.die Art wie das bisher umgesetzt wurde fand ich gut.warum da jetzt genörgelt wird weiss ich auch nicht,aber ich bin auch kein Hardcorzocker der dann den ganzen Tag vor der Kiste sitzt und ballert bis zum Pupillenstillstand...
und ich meine, dass Amokläufer auch durch eine traurige Szene in einem Heidi-Film beeinflusst werden können.dazu müssen die nicht ein Spiel mit Massakerszenen anschauen...


----------



## Wowneuling (18. November 2009)

Leider ein Artikel aus dem Hause Axel Springer. Ausnahmsweise trotzdem lesens- und empfehlenswert. Der Yuan ist Chinas schärfstes Schwert - ein Artikel auf Welt Online.


----------



## Firun (18. November 2009)

Servus,

hier habe ich einen Artikel gefunden der besagt das Profile in Social Networks sehr oft der Wahrheit entsprechen was die Personen hinter den Profilen angeht.

viel Spass beim lesen


----------



## LordofDemons (19. November 2009)

ok das ist jetzt n platzhalter fals ich mal wieder was schönes finde!


----------



## Firun (19. November 2009)

Cybermobbing, oder sexuelle Annäherungsversuche?  laut diesem Artikel hier versagen die Sozialen Netzwerke wie zum Beispiel Facebook des öfteren in sachen Jugendschutz.

Viel Spass beim lesen.


----------



## Gronn (19. November 2009)

Der Grosse Plan der Anonymen: http://www.controversyofzion.info/Controve...nymen_index.htm
Der Streit um Zion: http://www.controversyofzion.info/Controve...ok_de_index.htm


----------



## Wowneuling (25. November 2009)

Aus aktuellem Anlass bzgl. des "Kauf-Nix-Tages" _(Buy Nothing Day)_ am 28.11.2009. Was ist der "Kauf-Nix-Tag"? Ein kleiner Artikel zu besagtem Tag auf Greenpeace-Magazin.de Leider funktioniert die direkte Verlinkung zur News aufgrund einer Sperre seitens Buffed nicht. Der Artikel befindet sich auf der verlinkten Startseite unter der Überschrift: Konsum - Verschnaufen statt Kaufen: Kauf-Nix-Tag 2009.

Und als allgemeine Empfehlung: Lügendetektor vom Greenpeace-Magazin. Vorallem der Artikel "Peugeot iOn: 100% verkürztes Denken" ist sehr interesant.


----------



## Wowneuling (26. November 2009)

Pager und allg. Textnachrichten zwischen dem 11.09.2001 03:00Uhr und dem 12.09.2001 02:59 Uhr Ortszeit, aufgezeichnet um den Bereich des World Trade Centers. 9/11 Pager Data on Wikileags.org


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal wieder ein schöner Artikel
über das "Minarettverbot" in der Schweiz und warum die ganze Diskussion eigendlich lächerlich ist.
http://www.spiegel.d...deutschland/...,664752,00.html


allgemeiner edit:
es ist wirklich traurig das niemand das zeug liest obwohls wirklich interessante themen gibt


edit:
Bildungs-Ungerechtigkeit
Mehr als 100.000 Schüler sind an ihrer Schule falsch
http://www.spiegel.d...egel/wissen/...,664248,00.html


edit: Beitrag über die Zukunft der Plattenfirmen und warum es nicht ohne sie geht.
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/musik/0,1518,665129,00.html

edit: Dieser beitrag über shopping in Tokios "Nerdviertel" ist auch unbedingt lesenswert^^
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/0,1518,665964,00.html 

edit: Tauchen im Roten Meer
ein schöner Beitrag über die Schönheit des Roten Meeres
http://www.spiegel.d...,672808,00.html 

edit: Hier ein kleiner beitrag über 2 HipHopkünstler die wohl eher kreuzbrav sind als böse Gangster zu sein^^
http://www.spiegel.d...,668702,00.html
ich fand diesen Beitrag wirklich supergelungen 10/10 punkte 

edit: auch wenn ich scheinbar der einzige bin der hier noch was reinschreibt -.-
hier ein weiterer schöner text den ich auf Süddeutsche.de gefunden hab über eine Künstlerin die sogar für Kunst töten würde (sehr sympathisch die frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
http://jetzt.sueddeu...anzeigen/497634 

edit: ey ich bin echt der einzige -.-
hier ein beitrag über die evolution der religion geile scheiße sag ich euch
http://www.spiegel.d...schaft/mensch/0,1518,677896,00.html 

edit: 

Unschooling: BIldung ohne Lehrer
Ein erfolgreicher Softwareentwickler/-tester über die Probleme des Schulsystems
http://www.sueddeuts.../503100/text/8/ 

EDIT:

Geschlechterforschung

Frau muss man sein!
http://www.spiegel.d...schaft/mensch/0,1518,679224,00.html 

edit: die geschichte und entwicklung von youtube
http://www.spiegel.d...,678167,00.html 

edit: 11.03.10
Drohnenkrieg: "Sie nennen es Kriegsporno"
http://www.spiegel.d...litik/ausland/0,1518,681007,00.html 

Jugendkultur Emo
http://www.spiegel.d...spiegel/leben/0,1518,676835-2,00.html 

Wie Adolf nach Indien kam
Ein Bericht wie der Führer des dritten Reiches in Pakistan/indien, etc. ankommt (und NEIN ICH BIN NICHT RECHTS!)
http://www.spiegel.d...,682326,00.html 

edit: 22.03.10
Medienkrise: Warum Online-Werbung wichtig fürs Web ist
http://www.spiegel.d...,683579,00.html 

Wer bin ich und wo soll ich trinken
Einer meiner lieblingsartikel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.spiegel.d...gel/wunderbar/0,1518,677566,00.html 

edit: 23.03.10
Deutsche in der Fremde
zum Handtuchkrieg nach Malle
http://www.spiegel.d...gel/wunderbar/0,1518,682083,00.html 

Festung der Dunkelheit
http://einestages.sp...l#featuredEntry 

Was ist so schlimm am Sterben?
http://www.spiegel.d...,684976,00.html 

edit 30.03.10 
Dämonen im Kopf - Soldaten aus dem Irak 
http://www.spiegel.d...84973-3,00.html 

35 Jahre unschuldig im Gefängnis
http://www.spiegel.d...norama/justiz/0,1518,685830,00.html 

Bilder iranischer Mädchen - schleierhaft schön
http://www.spiegel.d...gel/wunderbar/0,1518,681958,00.html 


edit vom 20ten April

Als ich Kind war: Ich hab mich durchgeboxt
Geschichte der Boxweltmeisterin Boxweltmeisterin Susianna Kentikian 
http://www.spiegel.de/deinspiegel/0,1518,686484,00.html

Auferstehung auf Knopfdruck
Wenn Science Fiction wahr wird
Wir müssen nur dafür sorgen, dass unsere Körper nach unserem Tod in entsprechenden Kühltruhen gelagert werden, bis eine Zeit gekommen ist, in der die Wissenschaft uns helfen kann"
http://einestages.sp...er_kryonik.html

Ausbildung in der katholischen Kirche
*Von einem, der auszog, katholischer Geistlicher zu werden - und dabei das Fürchten lernte.*
http://www.spiegel.d.../gesellschaft/0,1518,686544,00.html

Bisexualität
Bisexualität ist keine Frage des Alters
http://www.focus.de/...aid_492782.html

"Dr. House"-Seminar
Fachlich genial, menschlich fatal
http://www.spiegel.d...iegel/studium/0,1518,688661,00.html

Eine Meldung und ihre Geschichte
Verbotene Liebe
Schule in Amerika verbietet Lesben das Teilnehmen am Schulball und sagt diesen dann schlussendlich ab.
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,687479,00.html


edit vom 21ten April

Ethikdebatte
Die Würde des Menschen
http://www.spiegel.d...schaft/mensch/0,1518,685376-2,00.html

Wo bleibt der freie Wille?
http://www.focus.de/...aid_487241.html

Flug in deiner Aschewolke
&#8222;Hoffentlich zerschellen wir an einem Berg&#8220;
http://einestages.sp...einem_berg.html

Künstler im Irak
Von Beruf &#8222;Leichenmaler&#8220;
http://www.spiegel.d.../gesellschaft/0,1518,688909,00.html

New Yorks legendärstes Krankenhaus
Letzte Ölung für St. Vincents
http://einestages.sp..._vincent_s.html


 Edit vom 19.5.10

 Immer wieder frustrierend das sich niemand mehr um diesen Thread kümmert außer mir *cry*


 Achilles Verse: Lauft um euer Liebesleben
http://www.spiegel.d...,690355,00.html

 Vulkanausbruch im 18. Jahrhundert/ 18 Monate keine Sonne
http://www.focus.de/...aid_500259.html

 Apples Sicherheitspolitik / Der paranoide Konzern
http://www.spiegel.d...zwelt/gadgets/0,1518,691202,00.html

 Die neue Bibliothek von Alexandria
http://www.spiegel.d...schaft/mensch/0,1518,690061,00.html

 Der Axt-Faktor / Die Geschichte der Adbuster
http://einestages.sp...l#featuredEntry

 Fortschritte in der Robotik / Frankensteins Traum
http://www.spiegel.d...chaft/technik/0,1518,689406,00.html

 Kino in Afrika / Tagelöhner des Ruhms
http://www.spiegel.d...,689589,00.html

 Persiens Großkönig Xerxes (Alles nur Lügen-/ Schauermärchen der Griechen?)
http://www.spiegel.d...schaft/mensch/0,1518,687469-2,00.html


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

nachdem ich jetzt lange zeit immer nur dazueditiert habe aber es nie jemand liest will ich mal wieder n paar artikel dazuschreiben und gleichzeitig den thread pushen

Psychologie
Programmiert auf Unheil
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,690148,00.html

Recycling von Modulen
Solar-Konzerne kämpfen um ihr grünes Image
http://www.spiegel.d...t/unternehmen/0,1518,688779,00.html

Roboter-Design
Meeres-Maschinen mit Anmut
http://www.spiegel.d...chaft/technik/0,1518,689192-2,00.html

Staatenlos
Flucht ohne Ausweg
http://www.spiegel.d.../gesellschaft/0,1518,689258-2,00.html

"Todesengel" aus der Charité
"Ich bereue nichts"
http://www.spiegel.d...norama/justiz/0,1518,688151,00.html

Hier mal was zu einem meiner Lieblingsspiele (Assassins Creed 2)
Toskana
Der letzte Medici
http://www.merian.de...l/a-688569.html

US-Comedy-Pionierin Joan Rivers
Ein Leben voller Zoten und Narben
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/kino/0,1518,689685,00.html

Lernstörung
Diagnose ADHS
http://www.focus.de/...aid_502968.html

Psychologie
Wie man Schlaf gezielt einsetzen kann
http://www.spiegel.d...schaft/mensch/0,1518,693661,00.html

Schau mir auf mein Shirt, Baby
http://einestages.sp...l#featuredEntry

Modernes Leben
&#8222;Die Unterschiede werden größer"
http://www.focus.de/...aid_496001.html

Stille Reserve mit speziellen Talenten
http://www.focus.de/...aid_499598.html

Fußball in Afrika
Vetternwirtschaft, Raffgier, Korruption
http://www.spiegel.de/sport/fussball/0,1518,668742-2,00.html

Achilles' Ferse
Insekten-Burger à la Angelina
http://www.spiegel.de/sport/sonst/0,1518,691270,00.html

Revolutionäre Erfindungen
Diese Ideen werden unser Leben verändern
http://www.spiegel.d...chaft/technik/0,1518,694845,00.html


----------



## sympathisant (5. Juli 2010)

wirkliche perlen sind nicht dabei. nur eben spiegel und n paar tageszeitungen. alles schon so oder so ähnlich 100 mal gelesen.

dazu die links (zumindest im letzten beitrag) versaut, so dass man sie nicht mal benutzen kann.

wenn du merkst, dass du der einzige bist der das hier liest und drin rumschreibt, warum lässt du es dann nicht sein? oder machst n blog draus?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

weils mir spaß macht das raus zu suchen und hier zu posten und vll erfreut sich ja doch mal wer daran


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Juli 2010)

Ich hab hier auch was nettes.

Mark Twain und sein Verhältnis zur deutschen Sprache.
Viel Spaß


Mark Twain lernt deutsch


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Juli 2010)

habe mir etwa 10 Links herausgesucht, @ LordofDemons

Ich würde ja auch liebend gerne etwas verlinken, aber für das Meiste würde man mich
Bannen, und ein Kurzbann von ZAM hat als Erziehungsmittel gereicht.

@ ZAM: Siehste, ich bin ganz brav!^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juli 2010)

und wieder mal n paar Artikel ich hoffe ihr habt Freude daran^^

 Achilles' Verse
Wenn das Urvieh mit dem Model joggt
http://www.spiegel.de/sport/sonst/0,1518,695676,00.html


Popstar mit Pizzagesicht
http://einestages.sp...zzagesicht.html


 Great Barrier Reef: Weltwunder in Not
Fotostrecke
http://www.merian.de...ecke-55173.html



 Verlust der Phantasie
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,696218-4,00.html


Genie und Hörsinn
Urvater der Hacker-Szene
http://einestages.sp...er_phreaks.html



 Lack mich!
Kosmetik-Karriere
http://einestages.sp.../lack_mich.html



 Bierbrauer in Äthiopien
Bratwurst mit Blondy
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/0,1518,697992,00.html


Achilles' Verse
Schlemmen, laufen, abnehmen
http://www.spiegel.de/sport/sonst/0,1518,699003,00.html
*
*


----------

